# WV red oak



## bogydave (Dec 13, 2012)

What I do with West Virginia red oak:
Wife wanted a shelf
Started making a corner shelf for birthday present. Then decided to add cabinet doors.
Not done by her birthday but by Christmas.
Got doors to the glue stage today.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks good Dave.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 13, 2012)

That's some quality looking work, wifey should be happy!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 13, 2012)

Im jealous. My husband's idea of tools is a leatherman and a butter knife. Jeesh, what talent you have!


----------



## bogydave (Dec 18, 2012)

Took a while to get the doors urethaned.
4 coats & still the red oak was creating bubble in the finish.
Hung the cabinet doors today.


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice Dave. Looks like melamine shelves?
I've got several hundred bd. ft. of oak in the shop waiting for me to make something of it.
You made the router table too, I'll bet.
Which brand router bit set are you using?
Of course, you'll post pics of that in it's completed state.....right?
ETA: N/M


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 18, 2012)

Too late now, but have you tried a brush on lacquer?
Works pretty well and self levels. Stinks though.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 19, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Nice Dave. Looks like melamine shelves? Painted 3/4 " AC plywood
> I've got several hundred bd. ft. of oak in the shop waiting for me to make something of it. Winter a good time to make something.
> You made the router table too, I'll bet. Yes, a fun project & a good wood shop tool, lot of uses
> Which brand router bit set are you using? "White side" cabinet door bit set.
> ...


 
Should've used a wood sealer first, fast drying.
2 coats usually works for red oak but didn't have any.
Some floor trim & a few touch ups. Almost done 
Wife wants center section an open shelf.


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 19, 2012)

Curious...are you on any WW forums?
Any more, I use water based stuff.....most of the time.


----------



## Jags (Dec 19, 2012)

Fantastic work, Dave. And PDave already asked my question about the shelve parts. I actually want to build a corner pretty close to what you have except the center opening will need to be larger to accommodate a flat screen.
What is the total width of the face - and did you go by plans or just "wing it"?


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 19, 2012)

3.5 ft.
I wing plans to fit.


----------



## firebroad (Dec 19, 2012)

Extraordinary!  But, why West Va Oak?


----------



## bogydave (Dec 19, 2012)

Jags said:


> Fantastic work, Dave. And PDave already asked my question about the shelve parts. I actually want to build a corner pretty close to what you have except the center opening will need to be larger to accommodate a flat screen.
> What is the total width of the face - and did you go by plans or just "wing it"?


 
Built custom for the corner. front width is 35-5/8"
Built the bottom base out of 2X4s, then a 1-1/2" X1-1/2" (2 X 2s ) frame , 3/4" plywood shelves, then covered & faced with red oak
& made cabinet doors.
Used 3/4" oak face ply wood for the 6" wide sides.


----------



## Jags (Dec 19, 2012)

bogydave said:


> then covered & faced with red oak


 
Veneer or thicker stuff??


----------



## Jags (Dec 19, 2012)

Okay - lets just cut to the chase. Will you come to the cabin and build me one?


----------



## bogydave (Dec 19, 2012)

firebroad said:


> Extraordinary! But, why West Va Oak?


 
My Dad had a saw mill on Granddads farm in WV.
We cut some red & white oak, maple, cherry. Cut into boards.
Planed a few years later & I shipped them to Alaska.
The Wood has a family history 

Made a maple & cherry work bench, router table, some other stuuf from some of it.


----------



## Jags (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes, yes...now I see. You built it in place. Cool. I probably won't have that option. I will need to build it as a unit and then place it into position.

Edit: you really should take more pictures for us folks who want to steal follow your project.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 19, 2012)

Jags said:


> Veneer or thicker stuff??


3/4" red oak boards from Dad's saw mill in WV.
Cut in the late  80s then shipped to AK in the early 90s 

The 6" sides are oak faces ply wood. Don't have any 8' long boards


----------



## bogydave (Dec 19, 2012)

Jags said:


> Yes, yes...now I see. You built it in place. Cool. I probably won't have that option. I will need to build it as a unit and then place it into position.
> 
> Edit: you really should take more pictures for us folks who want to steal follow your project.


 
Just build a 2x2 frame then cover it with what ever kind of wood you want 
A cabinet is a frame, then covered then doors added to the front


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 19, 2012)

A man of many talents . . . looks very good Dave.


----------



## firebroad (Dec 20, 2012)

That workbench and router stand is WAY too pretty to use in the shop
Move it to the parlor.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 20, 2012)

Done pictures:


----------



## ScotO (Dec 20, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Done pictures:
> View attachment 85726
> View attachment 85725


 Dave, I don't know how I missed this thread but WOW......beautiful job, bud!  I have to build almost the EXACT same corner cupboard for my living room project, for the audio/video equipment.  Only difference will be the doors will have windows in them.  I love it.  How's about you come down here to Seattle, PA (yeah, it's been raining like HELL down here for the last month, it seems) and build one in my living room?  Mrs. Overkill is a great cook, lots of good Christmas cookies, pies and such as we speak!


----------



## bogydave (Dec 20, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Dave, I don't know how I missed this thread but WOW......beautiful job, bud! I have to build almost the EXACT same corner cupboard for my living room project, for the audio/video equipment. Only difference will be the doors will have windows in them. I love it. How's about you come down here to Seattle, PA (yeah, it's been raining like HELL down here for the last month, it seems) and build one in my living room? Mrs. Overkill is a great cook, lots of good Christmas cookies, pies and such as we speak!


 
Thanks Scotty
Shipping my table saw,  router table & stuff might be cheaper to buy one.

Maybe I could drive with the trailer.
Could bring back some oak & locust fire wood


----------



## firebroad (Dec 21, 2012)

I am SO jealous...!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 21, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Dave, I don't know how I missed this thread but WOW......beautiful job, bud! I have to build almost the EXACT same corner cupboard for my living room project, for the audio/video equipment. Only difference will be the doors will have windows in them. I love it. How's about you come down here to Seattle, PA (yeah, it's been raining like HELL down here for the last month, it seems) and build one in my living room? Mrs. Overkill is a great cook, lots of good Christmas cookies, pies and such as we speak!


 

I love cookies and pie!!


----------



## Jags (Dec 21, 2012)

That thing turned out sexy as hell.

What are the chances of getting a couple more pics of the door assembly's??


----------



## bogydave (Dec 21, 2012)

Jags said:


> That thing turned out sexy as hell.
> 
> What are the chances of getting a couple more pics of the door assembly's??


 
 1st you need a matched set of router bits to make the styles & rails for the door  (the  door frame)
Then a bit to make the raised panel , center of the door. I have a vertical raised panel bit, dry assemble frame & measure for the raised panel:






Raised panel for the door:  Glue some boards together, cut to size & rout the raised panel profile on the door.
I use the vertical bit since I have a only a 2-1/4 hp router. (But can get horizontal bits to do various profiles.)





Assemble & glue corners of the frame & one side of the raised panel. Clamp corners.


----------



## Jags (Dec 21, 2012)

I get it now.  Thanks.  Very cool.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 21, 2012)

You definitely want that panel to 'float' in the frame to allow for expansion & contraction during changes in the seasons/humidity.

Excellent work as always Dave!  I admire that bench every time you post a pic.


----------



## Jags (Dec 21, 2012)

Thistle said:


> You definitely want that panel to 'float' in the frame to allow for expansion & contraction during changes in the seasons/humidity.


 
Good point because this will be going into a cabin that does not get 365 day conditioning.  In the winter it will go cold-hot-cold-hot.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 21, 2012)

Old raised panel doors in houses,cabinets,hutches etc (my old house still has 8-9) always left panel unglued for seasonal changes.The wood need to 'breathe'.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 21, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Old raised panel doors in houses,cabinets,hutches etc (my old house still has 8-9) always left panel unglued for seasonal changes.The wood need to 'breathe'.


 
I put some glue on one side & pull it into the grove.
Here it's so dry in the winter they rattle 
Have though about using some clear silicone but never tried it.

Also important to coat both side the same, front got 4 coats & the back got 4 coats.
That way one side don't move more than the other & bow.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 21, 2012)

bogydave said:


> I put some glue on one side & pull it into the grove. Here so dry in the winter they rattle
> 
> Also important to coat both side the same, front got 4 coats & the back got 4 coats.
> That way one side don't move more than the other & bow.


 
Absolutely. You definitely want equal mumber of coats.Outside stuff like decks,certain furniture I dont worry about.Inside things are a different matter.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 22, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Done pictures:
> View attachment 85726
> View attachment 85725


Very nice.


----------

